# Wild Gorilla's at a park you can walk around in.



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Touched by a mountain gorilla. [VIDEO] 
:bigsmile:


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

(I see that silver-back in the mirror every morning lol)

Wouldn't that would be an amazing experience! Thanks, Laurie. Interesting to watch the s-b guide the juveniles, and how unique all their faces were.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Ya! what an experience that would be to sit with them. What beautiful animals they are.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, speechless.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i keep looking to find the koko the gorilla documentary. they r incredible animals


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Cool, what an experience that would have been.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting this wonderful Video. My wife and I loved it.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

That was amazing to see, what an experience. Staying calm with the big boy sitting 3 feet behind me.... Wow


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

the grin on his face afterwards is hilarious, my only encounter with wildlife that close (besides deer/bears/coyotes) would be a wild rhino 20 feet away challenging the guides


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

I. Want. To. Go. There. NOW.

That is incredible!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

On a related, but contrasting note, you could pay a fee and have afternoon tea with an Orangutan in the Singapore zoo (don't know if this is still happening). What a once-in-a-lifetime, blow your mind kind of experience that would be.


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thrilling..but let's be honest...I think we'd all be crappin' in our pants!


----------

